# Acer Travelmate 270

## techiem2

I'm currently running Suse 8.1 on my Acer TravelMate 270 but am considering switching over to gentoo during term break (i.e. this weekend and next week).  But first I have a few questions:

1.  Will VMware 3 run?  I saw a post about emerge vmware and am assuming yes, but want to be sure.  I need it for school.  (stupid winders software).

2.  Not having actually used gentoo on anything yet (it's currently compiling on my testbed system), is it relatively easy to change IP address, Gateway, Proxy settings, etc. back and forth for two locations?  I have one set of settings for home, another for school.  (The profiles feature of Suse is really nice.)

3.  Is there a pcmcia package and NIC drivers package available/or do the sources compile for the NIC drivers and PCMICAa support for a Orinoco gold card to use with kismet?  I need to use it.

4.  Is the wireless NIC relatively easy to setup for normal use?  ( I haven't gotten the wireless hooked up to the school lan in Suse yet as I haven't had the time to figure out the settings).

Thanks all.

TechieM2

----------

## techiem2

Ok.  I think I've answered my own questions.

VMware runs fine.

I think lan settings will be easy enough to change.  I may make a couple shell scripts to make it easy.

The PCMCIA-CS is already patched for the Orinoco drivers. 

I figured out how to get wireless up.  Though haven't tested yet as I'm on break and don't have an AP at home yet.

----------

